# I NEED TO SPEAK TO A MOD RE: ONLINE ADVERTISING



## taytay86 (May 8, 2009)

Can someone PM me please?

Thanks!


----------



## trenise (May 8, 2009)

You could also PM one of them or submit a ticket. I know what you're talking about. I was like "Can she do that?" It was just so out there I didn't know.


----------



## trenise (May 8, 2009)

Nevermind. I see it's been taken care of.


----------



## runwaydream (May 8, 2009)

what?? what happened?? 




you kno what? i've been wanting to complain too. i find some of these ads offensive. if you're going to advertise on a site for women of color then why don't you use some black models huh?! everywhere i turn i see white women. what? you want our money but we're not good enough to represent your stupid product?!  

lol rant over


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (May 9, 2009)

Not directed at the OP, but this board has some of the most picky, intolerant posters. Ads with tight T-shirts and club dresses are slutty. Ads with the secrets of beautiful Asian hair are not targeted for us. Ads with closeups of teeth freak people out. Ads with white people aren't targeted for the board. Got darn, if the ads pay for the board and keep the costs down in your pocket, why the heck are there so many issues?


----------



## deltadreamland (May 9, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Not directed at the OP, *but this board has some of the most picky, intolerant posters*. Ads with tight T-shirts and club dresses are slutty. Ads with the secrets of beautiful Asian hair are not targeted for us. Ads with closeups of teeth freak people out. Ads with white people aren't targeted for the board. *Got darn, if the ads pay for the board and keep the costs down in your pocket, why the heck are there so many issues?*



I completely agree with the bolded!


----------



## taytay86 (May 9, 2009)

LOL whoa ladies...I own my own media company and have a client that is interested in online advertising  However, it is nice to hear your comments about the ads - hopefully the mods will listen.

Thanks anyways!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (May 9, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> LOL whoa ladies...I own my own media company and have a client that is interested in online advertising  However, it is nice to hear your comments about the ads - hopefully the mods will listen.
> 
> Thanks anyways!


 

It's all good. Just make sure you have Christian, beautiful all BLACK women in all lengths and hair types without weaves, lacefronts and tracks, otherwise you will offend the "intellect" of the board.


----------



## trenise (May 9, 2009)

LOL. I guess what I was thinking about was totally different. I just saw where someone joined for the purpose of promoting her own business and I wondered if it was okay for her to do that. When I went back to her post which was advertising her business, it had been moved. My curiousity about online advertising actually had nothing to do with the ads I see on the page. Not that your comments were directed at me Lauryn, I just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2009)

trenise said:


> LOL. I guess what I was thinking about was totally different. I just saw where someone joined for the purpose of promoting her own business and I wondered if it was okay for her to do that. When I went back to her post which was advertising her business, it had been moved. My curiousity about online advertising actually had nothing to do with the ads I see on the page. Not that your comments were directed at me Lauryn, I just wanted to clarify.


 
I know what thread you're talking about. As a matter of fact, I made a suggestion to that OP that she should contact Beverly or a Mod about advertising. Another poster even copy and pasted the rules of the forum in that thread.


----------



## taytay86 (May 9, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> It's all good. Just make sure you have Christian, beautiful all BLACK women in all lengths and hair types without weaves, lacefronts and tracks, otherwise you will offend the "intellect" of the board.


 
Of course - as a member I am well aware of what our needs/wants are. I am in total agreement with all of your comments.


----------



## runwaydream (May 9, 2009)

aww man.. that was supposed to be a joke but i guess some ppl took it to heart. oh well


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (May 9, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Of course - as a member I am well aware of what our needs/wants are. I am in total agreement with all of your comments.


 
LOL... I was joking mostly... but there are people who will react like that.


----------



## MizzBrown (May 9, 2009)

What about the ad from a former member who was banned for bad service practices?

Whats up with that?


----------



## Keen (May 9, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Of course - as a member I am well aware of what our needs/wants are. I am in total agreement with all of your comments.



I think she was being sarcastic...


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> What about the ad from a former member who was banned for bad service practices?
> 
> Whats up with that?


 
Which ad is that?


----------

